# AVR for 7.2 wide front setup



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

It was recently pointed out to me that wide front channels are better than high fronts if the option is one or the other. I see a lot of 7.1 channel receivers that say on the back "surround back/high front" but dont seem to see any for wide front. Is their something specific I can look for to know it has a wide front option? The speakers will be going in the walls soon and I cant go back easily from there. I think seeing audessey and Prologic IIz would mean wide front?

Onkyo TX-NR646 is in my price range ($400). Refurbished NR838 is sort of in my price range ($600). I have a Sony and Pioneer AVR in other rooms and dont have any issues with either of those. That is to say, Im not brand loyal.

Any help appreciated!









I'll post up a theater build thread soon.


----------

